# Engine oil everywhere



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey chaps

A few weeks ago I topped up the oil on the Focus and forgot to put the oil cap back on. 
This lead to engine all over the engine bay and I mean its everywhere. It's a mess. What would be the best way to clean this? Just pressure washer and clean it with soapy water? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Super degreaser everywhere if it's as bad as you say.


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Put the oil filler cap on first or you will have an engine full of soapy water..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Degreaser or Maxolen Engine Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

voodoocars said:


> Put the oil filler cap on first or you will have an engine full of soapy water..


If you leave your oil cap off this is a good piece of advice to heed...

BH Surfex will sort you out.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds just like the full service I got off Jaguar Cardiff when I had the supercharger,it was under the bonnet,just not plugging the hole. ******s lol


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

My mums car had an oil leak and done a number on our drive I used tardis to cut it down was amazed


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> If you leave your oil cap off this is a good piece of advice to heed...
> 
> BH Surfex will sort you out.


Spot on, HD Surfex or Gunk will do the job just cover the electricals when pressure washing :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, thanks.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

if its a zetec take care.......

http://www.fiatforum.com/non-fiat/167558-juddery-ford-focus-after-fill-up.html#post1792271#

make sure you dont flood this area and the 2 drain holes near the coil pack are clear 

(assuming its petrol)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, it is a Zetec petrol. Thanks.


----------

